# Mother sues Uber after son takes 300-mile ride alone to Atlanta



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

By Nick Krueger | February 21, 2020 at 1:11 PM EST - 
Updated February 21 at 1:12 PM

CHARLESTON, S.C. (WCSC) - A Mount Pleasant mother has sued Uber claiming her underage son was picked up from school alone by a driver, who then took the child to Atlanta.
The lawsuit filed Thursday states the boy took the trip because he wanted to run the bases at the Braves stadium.

https://www.live5news.com/2020/02/21/sc-mother-sues-uber-after-son-takes-mile-ride-alone-atlanta/
Gina Wintz claims the driver picked up her son from school around 12 p.m. on March 12, 2019, drove him roughly 300 miles to Atlanta, and then dropped him off at Sun Trust Park. 
When her son didn't come home, Wintz states in the lawsuit that she thought he had been kidnapped.

The lawsuit states that the boy suffers from, "mental and emotional setbacks" and was not located until 8:30 p.m. that night by authorities. 
Wintz is suing the rideshare company for negligence, citing Uber policy that anyone under 18 must be accompanied by someone 18 years of age or older on any ride.
She is seeking a jury trial as well as actual and punitive damages.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm pretty sure she always ordered rides for her underage son or she let her underage son order the rides through the app.
This is learned behavior not sporadic. The only thing out of the ordinary is that she got hit with a fat $400+ Uber bill and she's trying to get out of it by throwing the Uber Driver under the bus.

How did he get access to the App?
How many times has the child used the services?
Why did you let your underage kid use your account to begin?

I hope these questions are directed at her at some point. She needs to be held accountable for her own negligence. Also, if her account was reported by several drivers in the past why wasn't her account banned from the platformed? Seriously how many times have you reported an underage rider incident and then pull over only to see a different Uber come and pick up the kid? So yes the company needs to be held accountable for their negligence as well as the actual Uber Driver who was dumb enough to drive a kid 300 miles down the road


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I refused and reported a 15 YOA (said 15, looked 12) attempted rider just this AM - mother screaming at me from her doorway that "he got a ride yesterday"

I guess she couldn't (or wouldn't) ride with him. I would have cancelled regardless owing to her demeanor.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> By Nick Krueger | February 21, 2020 at 1:11 PM EST -
> Updated February 21 at 1:12 PM
> 
> CHARLESTON, S.C. (WCSC) - A Mount Pleasant mother has sued Uber claiming her underage son was picked up from school alone by a driver, who then took the child to Atlanta.
> ...


Kid has a " Bucket List " !



Cdub2k said:


> I'm pretty sure she always ordered rides for her underage son or she let her underage son order the rides through the app.
> This is learned behavior not sporadic. The only thing out of the ordinary is that she got hit with a fat $400+ Uber bill and she's trying to get out of it by throwing the Uber Driver under the bus.
> 
> How did he get access to the App?
> ...


at LEAST HE DIDNT HITCH HIKE !

AND GET PICKED UP BY A SERIAL KILLER !

WHAT KIND OF MOTHER DOES NOT KNOW HER SON IS 300 MILES AWAY ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I’ve picked up some minors wanting rides like this.

And I’ve promptly kicked them to the curb when they can’t come up with the $700 or so to pay for the ride.

one time I picked up a kid who wanted to go to NYC alone. (Yes from Orlando)

uhh no...

Mom is just pissed because her precious little snow flake ordered an and wracked up $100s on her credit card and she had to drive 100s of miles to go get him.

reminds me of the drunk guy who got an Uber ride home from being out drinking while he was on a convention, then paid $100s to get “home” rather than back to his hotel.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Unless it's against the law (like it is in CA) Uber can only "encourage" drivers to ask for ID.










I hope she wins!


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Unless it's against the law (like it is in CA) Uber can only "encourage" drivers to ask for ID.
> 
> View attachment 419159
> 
> ...


This is 100% the mothers fault and I for one would like to see her executed. The negligence to the child is one thing but trying to twist the situation to blame the driver for her parenting screwups is too far and she needs to be drawn and quartered in the streets and made an example of. The kid didn't jack her account, she gave him access cuz she's too lazy to take care of her children her damn self.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

It won't get in front of a jury...Uber will settle out of court for low to mid 5 figures, lawyers will get 2/3.

The driver now drives only for Lyft, my guess, anyway.

And this is why I make a call to safety dept, every time.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> This is 100% the mothers fault and I for one would like to see her executed. The negligence to the child is one thing but trying to twist the situation to blame the driver for her parenting screwups is too far and she needs to be drawn and quartered in the streets and made an example of. The kid didn't jack her account, she gave him access cuz she's too lazy to take care of her children her damn self.


Actually it's not the mother's fault. It's the driver's fault for not doing his due diligence of checking for underage passenger. Just like alcohol, what are you going to tell the police officer oh sorry sir I didn't know it was a beer can? Stupidity or ignorance of the law is not an excuse. A transfer underage passengers or people with alcohol eventually you'll get caught. You get a ticket or lose your license depend on what the state you are in. Is it really worth it? Be smart don't take alcohol don't take underage passengers.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> I'm pretty sure she always ordered rides for her underage son or she let her underage son order the rides through the app.
> This is learned behavior not sporadic. The only thing out of the ordinary is that she got hit with a fat $400+ Uber bill and she's trying to get out of it by throwing the Uber Driver under the bus.
> 
> How did he get access to the App?
> ...


This will come up at a hearing. I'm fairly sure she gonna fold as she figures out the responsibility and blame rest on her shoulders.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Stupidity or ignorance of the law is not an excuse.


See, but here's the thing... its NOT against the law. Not in that state.

Is it against TOS? Yes. But so what? So is a lot of stuff. Driving 5 mph over the speed limit is against TOS (speeding) and I do it every day. Carrying a gun is against TOS.

Driver got caught publicly giving a ride to a minor and will be deactivated. NOT arrested.

Should the driver have declined the ride? Absolutely. What kid gets picked up at a HS and goes 300 miles??? Can you say RED FLAG?

But, that doesn't mean its illegal.

I still hope the woman wins in court, Uber should get their ass kicked for their shitty policies and lax enforcement.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Shut the front door.

what kind of mom doesn't equip the `kid` no teenager, with a phone these days? Even a flip phone for $99 (they do exist).

Can she sue herself for poor parenting?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Actually it's not the mother's fault. It's the driver's fault for not doing his due diligence of checking for underage passenger. Just like alcohol, what are you going to tell the police officer oh sorry sir I didn't know it was a beer can? Stupidity or ignorance of the law is not an excuse. A transfer underage passengers or people with alcohol eventually you'll get caught. You get a ticket or lose your license depend on what the state you are in. Is it really worth it? Be smart don't take alcohol don't take underage passengers.


Blaming the driver is disingenuous. Yes it's technically his responsibility, but we all goddamn know Uber intentionally creates this situation so they can profit from it when they could easily solve the whole thing from their end and not put drivers in this situation.

Ya when you starve your employees to the edge of death and create a situation where they have to risk doing something illegal or die, you can't really blame the guy that's trying to survive!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> I'm pretty sure she always ordered rides for her underage son or she let her underage son order the rides through the app.
> This is learned behavior not sporadic. The only thing out of the ordinary is that she got hit with a fat $400+ Uber bill and she's trying to get out of it by throwing the Uber Driver under the bus.
> 
> How did he get access to the App?
> ...


Uber is still right to be sued though. Drivers have their hands tied behind their backs because of the culture Uber created where the driver must shrivel up in the presence of the almighty passenger and just do as the app says without questioning anything.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

We're more interested in if the driver get paid or not. Did the driver get prosecuted for kidnapping?

it's all risks and limited reward. It spells r-e-l-i-e-f knowing I was wrongfully deactivated instead of being sued or prosecuted as a poor Uber driver.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Just like alcohol, what are you going to tell the police officer oh sorry sir I didn't know it was a beer can?


underage drinking is illegal. minors riding in taxis alone is not.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Some states yes.... So be mindful of local laws


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Some states yes.... So be mindful of local laws


It should be Uber's responsibility to provide the age info of suspected rider(s). Driver's job is to accept waybill, not acting as a guardian angel for the society.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

The question really is when Uber will learn how do disable parents ordering rides for their kids.
Basically, It is Uber's fault. Lots of drivers have already made this point and Uber and Lyft they haven't focused on this issue yet. Drivers should help this mother on this law suit by pointing out about Uber awareness of it and about Uber don't care.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Drivers should help this mother on this law suit by pointing out about Uber awareness of it and about Uber don't care.


It would be super easy... subpoena 10 or 20 drivers. Ask them about their experiences arriving to find an unaccompanied minor. Ask them what happened after they "did the right thing" and reported it to Uber. Then the court needs to force Uber to turn over records of what was actually done (or not done) regarding those accounts that violated TOS. The truth will sink them.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Kid has a " Bucket List " !
> 
> 
> at LEAST HE DIDNT HITCH HIKE !
> ...


But what sort of tip did the driver get for 300 miles?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

There is so much info missing from this article . the mother had to have either ordered the ride for him or downloaded the app to his phone, allowing him to use credentials, or he has credit card illegally under the age of 18 and set this all up on his own 🤔 How old is this kid exactly? I'm thinking there's no way she didn't know he had access to an Uber app🤷🏼


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mista T said:


> It would be super easy... subpoena 10 or 20 drivers. Ask them about their experiences arriving to find an unaccompanied minor. Ask them what happened after they "did the right thing" and reported it to Uber. Then the court needs to force Uber to turn over records of what was actually done (or not done) regarding those accounts that violated TOS. The truth will sink them.


We all drivers should contact to her lawyer and offering the lawyer our help. Hopefully when she won the case with big money, she would honor us huge tips too.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

That driver saw that long ride and was licking his chops! “Hmm, kid looks 18 to me.” Cha-ching!

Momma should be grateful kid wasn’t raped and flensed!


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> There is so much info missing from this article . the mother had to have either ordered the ride for him or downloaded the app to his phone, allowing him to use credentials, or he has credit card illegally under the age of 18 and set this all up on his own &#129300; How old is this kid exactly? I'm thinking there's no way she didn't know he had access to an Uber app&#129335;&#127996;


Lol!! L.O.L. Do you have a single how stupid kids are these days? It's a disgrace. He definitely didn't figure out jack on his own. His momma was lazy, she did it. Guaranteed.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

My son had a bank issued debit card in his name at the age of 15 years old. 
I am pretty sure he had it attached to an uber app and took rides by the age of 17. 
Not that I encouraged him to do so, though.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> *be grateful kid wasn't raped and flensed!*


Flensed? Who was the driver, Hannibal Lecter ?


----------



## Bee4evaUrs (Feb 22, 2020)

Anyone else laugh historically while reading this? Like more of an awkward, cringey, uncomfortable laugh because he's one of us.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

1. The mom can't even show how exactly they were harmed.

2. It's the son that made the request so the mom was negligent for any harm the son caused to himself and the mom, if any.

3. Even if Uber has a policy that forbids rides to minors, just because the policy wasn't followed doesn't mean Uber is liable for anything, especially since no harm came to either the son or the mom.

4. I love how the mom fails to explain just how exactly the son made the request in the first place.

5. Drivers aren't liable for giving rides to people where they themselves voluntarily want to go.

I wish I was on this jury. My job would be to ensure neither Uber or the driver would be liable for anything.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> By Nick Krueger | February 21, 2020 at 1:11 PM EST -
> Updated February 21 at 1:12 PM
> 
> CHARLESTON, S.C. (WCSC) - A Mount Pleasant mother has sued Uber claiming her underage son was picked up from school alone by a driver, who then took the child to Atlanta.
> ...


I have written about this before. If you give rides to minors over this Uber poverty rates, you will definitely get whatever you deserve. The mother will only make a fool of herself. Uber, as much as I detest this corporate vulture, will most likely wriggle out of this. The poor Uber driver partner will take the fall. Its all in the fine print.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Riley3262019 said:


> I have written about this before. If you give rides to minors over this Uber poverty rates, you will definitely get whatever you deserve. The mother will only make a fool of herself. Uber, as much as I detest this corporate vulture, will most likely wriggle out of this. The poor Uber driver partner will take the fall. Its all in the fine print.


Yes, the driver will take the fall. But what can anyone do, except deactivation? He didn't break any laws. No lawsuit will reach him, unless he was a pedo.

And the risk of getting deactivated is a perpetual risk that every one of us takes every single time we drive. You dont even have to give a ride! (Driver refuses service animal, driver accused of being on drugs, etc)


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Yes, the driver will take the fall. But what can anyone do, except deactivation? He didn't break any laws. No lawsuit will reach him, unless he was a pedo.
> 
> And the risk of getting deactivated is a perpetual risk that every one of us takes every single time we drive. You dont even have to give a ride! (Driver refuses service animal, driver accused of being on drugs, etc)


We've to agree the driver always has to take the fall, that's why Autonomous vehicle and the future ride provider(s) will liberate or eliminate the class of wage earners(drivers) or "Uber partner" from the fear of deactivation.

Most drivers don't even have to give a ride if they don't have to put food of their choice on the dining table or a roof over the shelter of their choice.

Is this a scheme pulled out by the mother and the son acted like an innocent clown?

*Further, the poor Uber Driver was named as defendent in the law suit. So, besides being at risk of being deactivated for cause or not, at big butt.'s will or not, the Uber driver may be even have to take all the blames if his partner Uber Defendents decide to dump all liabilities and blames on his ignorance as negligence. *


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

How old was the kid. A lot of them at 16 or 17 look like their in there 20's. Are we supposed to check everyone that looks under 30 for id. It's Ubers falt no one under 18 should be able to get an account and of it's the parants account that's their problem. I only refuse if the look under age.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> How old was the kid. A lot of them at 16 or 17 look like their in there 20's. Are we supposed to check everyone that looks under 30 for id. It's Ubers falt no one under 18 should be able to get an account and of it's the parants account that's their problem. I only refuse if the look under age.


After reading this *frivolous* lawsuit, I will demand all riders must present a government issued id before the start button can be activated. Better yet, they must have the permission from the government to travel by Uber.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> 1. The mom can't even show how exactly they were harmed.
> 
> 2. It's the son that made the request so the mom was negligent for any harm the son caused to himself and the mom, if any.
> 
> ...


That's not how any of that works.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> How old was the kid. A lot of them at 16 or 17 look like their in there 20's. Are we supposed to check everyone that looks under 30 for id. It's Ubers falt no one under 18 should be able to get an account and of it's the parants account that's their problem. I only refuse if the look under age.


If you are picking them up from their school, ask for an ID?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ntcindetroit said:


> We've to agree the driver always has to take the fall, that's why Autonomous vehicle and the future ride provider(s) will liberate or eliminate the class of wage earners(drivers) or "Uber partner" from the fear of deactivation.
> 
> Most drivers don't even have to give a ride if they don't have to put food of their choice on the dining table or a roof over the shelter of their choice.
> 
> ...


What the driver did was wrong.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> That's not how any of that works.


That's an incredible argument you put together.



Demon said:


> What the driver did was wrong.


Yet another incredible argument you put together.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Riley3262019 said:


> If you are picking them up from their school, ask for an ID?


I have never been instructed on the proper way to verify age. Do I request an id from anyone who appears to be below 30? That will get me deactivated as a creeper pretty quickly. I assume access to an account with credit card means you are of legal age.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> That's an incredible argument you put together.
> 
> 
> Yet another incredible argument you put together.


Just as incredible as yours, you posted a bunch of stuff that was wrong and had no logic behind it. 
1. The lawsuit clearly states emotional distress.
2. How is the mother negligent when the son was at school?
3.Yes, Uber is liable when it doesn't follow it's own policies, and again, emotional distress. 
4. That doesn't matter. 
5. Drivers are liable when they don't follow the policies outlined in the contract they signed.

I'm sure you would be quickly dismissed from serving on any jury.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have never been instructed on the proper way to verify age. Do I request an id from anyone who appears to be below 30? That will get me deactivated as a creeper pretty quickly. I assume access to an account with credit card means you are of legal age.


Requesting for an ID when in doubt, can never get you deactivated.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Riley3262019 said:


> Requesting for an ID when in doubt, can never get you deactivated.


Ha! Good one!

Let me give you a scenario. I get a young lady in the car late at night and ask for her ID. She feels uncomfortable and claims I sexually harassed her. I get suspended pending investigation or permanently deactivated.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Ha! Good one!
> 
> Let me give you a scenario. I get a young lady in the car late at night and ask for her ID. She feels uncomfortable and claims I sexually harassed her. I get suspended pending investigation or permanently deactivated.


That's incredibly unlikely. We get asked for ID all the time, people are used to it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> Just as incredible as yours, you posted a bunch of stuff that was wrong and had no logic behind it.
> 1. The lawsuit clearly states emotional distress.
> 2. How is the mother negligent when the son was at school?
> 3.Yes, Uber is liable when it doesn't follow it's own policies, and again, emotional distress.
> ...


my turn

1. Just because someone says they suffered emotional distress doesn't mean they did. The emotional distress she suffered was having to go pick up her son.
2. The mother was negilgent when she allowed her son access to her credit card and access to the Uber app to make the request.
3. Uber is not liable to anyone for their policies.
4. If the son made a ride request and the driver followed that request then the holder of the account is liable for the ride. Period.
5. The driver gave the rider or holder of the account the ride they requested.

Nothing but a money grab. Lots of people in this world want money for free.

Just another case of buyers remorse


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Did the kid get to run the bases? If the kid's dream was fulfilled, the driver is a hero.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

So the mf allows her child to book uber via the app and now she says she wants to sue Uber? Wtf. I hate Uber, but how on earth is this Uber’s faults? Maybe she is the one who needs to be sentenced indeed


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> How old was the kid. A lot of them at 16 or 17 look like their in there 20's. Are we supposed to check everyone that looks under 30 for id. It's Ubers falt no one under 18 should be able to get an account and of it's the parants account that's their problem. I only refuse if the look under age.





ntcindetroit said:


> After reading this *frivolous* lawsuit, I will demand all riders must present a government issued id before the start button can be activated. Better yet, they must have the permission from the government to travel by Uber.





Disgusted Driver said:


> I have never been instructed on the proper way to verify age. Do I request an id from anyone who appears to be below 30? That will get me deactivated as a crelaws
> pretty quickly. I assume access to an account with credit card means you are of legal age.


If I ever get a request to or from a high school and it's a student oh, child, young adult, I always ask for an ID. Actually I always ask what their age is first. Most of the time because they've gotten away with it for so long they don't know to lie. If they say 18 or older, I ask for an ID. I've never had anyone say they were over 18 and did not have an ID. They either state their real age and are under 18 or they are over 18 and have an ID. In my experience, The ones that are under 18, seem to genuinely not know which tells me their parents just set it up for them but I obviously know that's not the case for every driver


Demon said:


> 2. How is the mother negligent when the son was at school?


Either the mom is allowing her son to use her account or his mom knows he has his own account but with her credit card. I highly doubt the mom did not know he had an Uber account of some sort. Plus anytime your child under the age of 18 you are held liable. There are states if your child doesn't go to school, the parents get charged. If your child gets in trouble under the age of 18, parents can be held responsible. It called parental responsibility laws
https://www.mwl-law.com/resources/parental-responsibility-laws-50-states/


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> my turn
> 
> 1. Just because someone says they suffered emotional distress doesn't mean they did. The emotional distress she suffered was having to go pick up her son.
> 2. The mother was negilgent when she allowed her son access to her credit card and access to the Uber app to make the request.
> ...


1. That's for a court to decide. Most if not all parents would be distressed to find out an adult took their kid 300 miles away. 
2. How do you know for certain that the mother allowed her son to do that? Even if the mother did allow him to book the ride, the driver was negligent in giving the kid the ride. 
3. That's not at all what I wrote. Uber is responsible for NOT following their own policies. 
4. The driver violated policy by giving an unaccompanied minor a ride. 
5. Minors can't have accounts.



Daisey77 said:


> If I ever get a request to or from a high school and it's a student oh, child, young adult, I always ask for an ID. Actually I always ask what their age is first. Most of the time because they've gotten away with it for so long they don't know to lie. If they say 18 or older, I ask for an ID. I've never had anyone say they were over 18 and did not have an ID. They either state their real age and are under 18 or they are over 18 and have an ID. In my experience, The ones that are under 18, seem to genuinely not know which tells me their parents just set it up for them but I obviously know that's not the case for every driver
> 
> Either the mom is allowing her son to use her account or his mom knows he has his own account but with her credit card. I highly doubt the mom did not know he had an Uber account of some sort. Plus anytime your child under the age of 18 you are held liable. There are states if your child doesn't go to school, the parents get charged. If your child gets in trouble under the age of 18, parents can be held responsible. It called parental responsibility laws
> https://www.mwl-law.com/resources/parental-responsibility-laws-50-states/


The kid could have created his own account. Doesn't change the fact that the driver should not have given the kid the ride.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Cold Fusion said:


> By Nick Krueger | February 21, 2020 at 1:11 PM EST -
> Updated February 21 at 1:12 PM
> 
> CHARLESTON, S.C. (WCSC) - A Mount Pleasant mother has sued Uber claiming her underage son was picked up from school alone by a driver, who then took the child to Atlanta.
> ...


How old was he? 7? In which case the driver is an idiot. Or 17.5 and looks 20, in which case the driver has done nothing wrong (check ID if you THINK the pax may be a minor is about all uber says about it).

Unless there a is a specific guideline (for alcohol here it's generally ID anyone who looks under 30, and expect to show ID if you're under 30) what is the driver supposed to do if they look 18? Take them without asking for ID and risk this BS, or insist on ID and piss them off if they are 18, risking a bad rating?

I've refused rides for many reasons (too many pax--including babies, no car seat, open liquor, minors alone) and every time I've still been there another driver has pulled up to take them.

Uber ignores it all.

Unless this was clearly a kid, I lay blame on Uber and mom.

If he had her account info because she let him have it, she's at fault. If not, she can dispute with her credit card company and file charges against her kid for fraud. Won't do much unless he's a teenager, but maybe everyone will learn something.

How much does uber actually try to make sure driver's know not to take minors? Is it buried in the TOS or do they send out extra guidelines like they do for service animals?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

If Uber allowed the kid an account then it is Ubers fault not the drivers
As far as a driver knows if you have an account you are over 18.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Do they even ask your age when you sign up or for your birthday? Even if they did , can't passengers just lie? I highly doubt the mom did not know the child had an account or had access to hers. Even if you set it up on his own without her knowledge but used her card she would see the charges on her statements every month


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

islanddriver said:


> If Uber allowed the kid an account then it is Ubers fault not the drivers
> As far as a driver knows if you have an account you are over 18.


Drivers need to check ID. It's a violation of the TOS to drive an unaccompanied minor.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Demon said:


> Drivers need to check ID. It's a violation of the TOS to drive an unaccompanied minor.


It's also in violation to set up an account under the age of 18 and it's also a violation if you allow a minor to use your account unaccompanied by an adult. Both of those have to happen first before it even gets to a driver.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> By Nick Krueger | February 21, 2020 at 1:11 PM EST -
> Updated February 21 at 1:12 PM
> 
> CHARLESTON, S.C. (WCSC) - A Mount Pleasant mother has sued Uber claiming her underage son was picked up from school alone by a driver, who then took the child to Atlanta.
> ...


Yet, many, if not most, Uber drivers will still pick up unaccompanied minors.

And we wonder why our pay is low? Duh.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> Yet, many, if not most, Uber drivers will still pick up unaccompanied minors.
> 
> And we wonder why our pay is low? Duh.


The low pay is a reason drivers WILL do things they shouldn't. Many bonuses, quests, etc. encourage it.

Back when we in Houston were getting hourly guarantees you had to take a certain number of rides and have a certain acceptance for the guarantee. So for instance between midnight and 3am there was a $45 per hour guarantee, you had to have an 80% acceptance rate and take 8 trips. It went by trip start time. So if it was 2.55am and you needed one trip you would accept and take almost anyone if you hadn't made close or over the guarantee already.

Let's assume you had a crappy night and your 2am surge trip was short and you got canceled on a few times. You did get a lot of short trips that paid crap, but do long as you made the guarantee that's what you wanted. One long trip would actually make it almost impossible to get the guarantee, actually.

So you've taken 7 trips and made let's say $55. That last trip is worth $45 x 3 hours less the $55. Because you don't get any of the guarantee for those 3 hours if you don't take 8 trips. Actually, if you have 8 trips but Uber sent you another before you went offline you might need to take it just for the acceptance rate.

So that trip can be 1 mile and be worth $80. How many drivers would turn it down for anything but feeling unsafe?

FYI at the time Uber was deactivating for acceptance rate too. Many drivers still think that can happen. Uber is now admitting throttling drivers who don't accept "enough" trips.

This is akin to the lawsuit Dominos lost for pushing drivers to speed to get pizza to the customer in 30 minutes. Employee or not, if your pay and job depends on you bring coerced into doing things you'd rather not, or which are illegal, that's on the person or company in control. And that's Uber.

FYI Domino's is now being sued for an employee who called in to work to say she would be late due to icy roads (not common in Houston and no one has snow tires or is used to driving in ice). She had an accident after being told she'd be fired if she wasn't there by a certain time. Her cell phone apparently was full of texts from the manager (quit before this lawsuit btw) telling her to "hurry the **** up" and so on. I see a settlement there.

You can't tell people not to take a minor or 5 pax, or open drinks, then pay them less or "fire" them if they don't. If you do, you ARE responsible.

I already think this should be a lawsuit waiting to happen with Doordash and their "You're not moving toward the delivery" texts. Anyone who subsequently speeds and is in a wreck has a lawsuit that stands a good chance IMO.

A company has to back up the people who work for it when they do the right thing (minors or too many pax being denied a ride). They can't just tell the drivers what the TOS is then punish them for following it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The low pay is a reason drivers WILL do things they shouldn't. Many bonuses, quests, etc. encourage it.
> 
> Back when we in Houston were getting hourly guarantees you had to take a certain number of rides and have a certain acceptance for the guarantee. So for instance between midnight and 3am there was a $45 per hour guarantee, you had to have an 80% acceptance rate and take 8 trips. It went by trip start time. So if it was 2.55am and you needed one trip you would accept and take almost anyone if you hadn't made close or over the guarantee already.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with what you're saying. And, in my market, these are NOT the drivers I'm referring to.

Rather, am talking about the drivers who do this, on a a regular basis, with, or without incentives.

The reasons, you mentioned, are why I miss out on most promotions. On the final lap here.


----------



## Babak (May 25, 2016)

I can’t wait to see her lose in court. When you make a rider account you agree that your 18 years or older and agree not to have unaccompanied minors in the Uber. Hope they counter sue and arrested the mother in this case


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

To those of you who are blaming the driver . 
How old was the pax?
Did he pick him up from school?
Did he have an account in his name?
If he had a account of his own, didn't get picked up at school, was 16 or 17 most of you would have taken him . 
Unless you ask everyone unde 30 for ID.
In my market mose kids in high school have their own accounts ,so this is Ubers fault if Uber gives them an account I'll drive the cause Uber said they were good to go by giving them an account. Untill Uber tells me to check ID on everyone.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> To those of you who are blaming the driver .
> How old was the pax?
> Did he pick him up from school?
> Did he have an account in his name?
> ...


Very sorry "you people" can't figure this out. The higher level, educated class of drivers can.

I say CRUCIFY, the drivers who pick up unaccompanied minors. ZERO sympathy for them. Most are libetards.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> There is so much info missing from this article . the mother had to have either ordered the ride for him or downloaded the app to his phone, allowing him to use credentials, or he has credit card illegally under the age of 18 and set this all up on his own &#129300; How old is this kid exactly? I'm thinking there's no way she didn't know he had access to an Uber app&#129335;&#127996;


She even didn't know he had no cellphone that she can't get hold of him and had to dream up he's kidnapped for what? Forced to respond to answer the parental care in the court?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

islanddriver said:


> To those of you who are blaming the driver .
> How old was the pax?
> Did he pick him up from school?
> Did he have an account in his name?
> ...


Uber has told drivers to ask for ID and drivers have agreed to do that. It is on the driver not to take unaccompanied minors.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

May my all mighty let Uber off the hooks and impound the Uber car to pay for the cost of Justice.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> There is so much info missing from this article . the mother had to have either ordered the ride for him or downloaded the app to his phone, allowing him to use credentials, or he has credit card illegally under the age of 18 and set this all up on his own &#129300; How old is this kid exactly? I'm thinking there's no way she didn't know he had access to an Uber app&#129335;&#127996;


My daughter was 14 when I opened a bank account for her. They gave her a debit card. Which the person in the article may have had.



ntcindetroit said:


> We've to agree the driver always has to take the fall, that's why Autonomous vehicle and the future ride provider(s) will liberate or eliminate the class of wage earners(drivers) or "Uber partner" from the fear of deactivation.
> 
> Most drivers don't even have to give a ride if they don't have to put food of their choice on the dining table or a roof over the shelter of their choice.
> 
> ...


I read the papers, I did not read where the driver was named as a defendent.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> Yet, many, if not most, Uber drivers will still pick up unaccompanied minors.
> 
> And we wonder why our pay is low? Duh.


The low pay is a reason drivers WILL do things they shouldn't. Many bonuses, quests, etc. encourage it.

Back when we in Houston were getting hourly guarantees you had to take a certain number of rides and have a certain acceptance for the guarantee. So for instance between midnight and 3am there was a $45 per hour guarantee, you had to have an 80% acceptance rate and take 8 trips. It went by trip start time. So if it was 2.55am and you needed one trip you would accept and take almost anyone if you hadn't made close or over the guarantee already.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Demon said:


> Uber has told drivers to ask for ID


I was never told this. In fact. I was never told ANYTHING. They didn't even tell me there were training videos (are there? I have no idea.).

What they DID do is say "Okay you are good to go. It's super easy! Have fun, go make some money!"

I never knew that we couldn't pick up UM until a _year later_ when I stumbled across UP.net and read about it!!!

Uber doesn't tell drivers ANYTHING, at least in my city. I had no idea about their weapons policy, or tipping policy, or AR and CR policies, or anything...

Lyft is even worse! Lyft informed me (by app) about a pay cut _12 days_ after it had happened!!!


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Mista T said:


> I was never told this. In fact. I was never told ANYTHING. They didn't even tell me there were training videos (are there? I have no idea.).
> 
> What they DID do is say "Okay you are good to go. It's super easy! Have fun, go make some money!"
> 
> ...


You did signe off on all that when you started Uber. You just never read anything uber sent you.

It all still come back to how old was pax.and who's name is on the account. uber tell the driver that if you think the pax is under age check for ID but a lot of the 17 year olds look like their 20s and have their own accounts so do you check everybody under 30 that you think.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> You did signe off on all that when you started Uber. You just never read anything uber sent you.


Uber rep said "hit this button, click this box, hit this button". There was no reading involved.

Courts have ruled repeatedly that in cases like this, the company bears the responsibility if a rep/employee/IC was "discouraged" from reading the fine print.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

As a matter of fact 4-5 years ago, they did not have a set policy on this. Drivers started talking and when we would actually reach out to them and asked specifically if we were allowed to take minors or not, their answer was not yes or no. It was very vague. I'll have to see if I can find an old email. Neither company would answer the question directly.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> You did signe off on all that when you started Uber. You just never read anything uber sent you.
> 
> It all still come back to how old was pax.and who's name is on the account. uber tell the driver that if you think the pax is under age check for ID but a lot of the 17 year olds look like their 20s and have their own accounts so do you check everybody under 30 that you think.


Consider brushing up your grammar, and writing, skills.
&#128526;


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

If they believe her son was taken by the driver without supervision, then both should be punished. I understand this is a civil case but when will parents ever start to safe guard their apps? This is just as much her fault.

Even if you have your car locked and the minor can't get in, just them approaching your car can have legal implications.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> As a matter of fact 4-5 years ago, they did not have a set policy on this. Drivers started talking and when we would actually reach out to them and asked specifically if we were allowed to take minors or not, their answer was not yes or no. It was very vague. I'll have to see if I can find an old email. Neither company would answer the question directly.


when asked the same yes/no question 10 times in a row. Support will say

3 yes
3 no
4 statements unrelated to the question

ive asked support policy questions about car seats for instance....

1.
you don't need one, the customer doesn't need to have one, you have to follow the law.

2. no the customer doesn't need it.

3. you need to follow the law.

4. It's up to you.

5. you get a cancel fee

6. you don't get a cancel fee

7. Your car is not eligible for Xl because it doesn't have enough seats.

with any question asked you will get a mixture or correct and incorrect, and irrelevant info from support. I learned a long time ago to first follow the law, quote the law to support when they are wrong, then try to fit company policy into the workings of the law.

In the early days I had to quote the Florida law on car seats constantly to get paid my cancel fees over no car seats. And many times it took multiple attempts.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

I can't wait for autonomous cars:

You'll have unaccompanied minors (without carseats) smoking cigarettes and drinking beers - and the autonomous cars will just take them with no questions asked.

Uber on!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Babak said:


> I can't wait to see her lose in court. When you make a rider account you agree that your 18 years or older and agree not to have unaccompanied minors in the Uber. Hope they counter sue and arrested the mother in this case


Uber is in the wrong and this will settle out of court.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> As a matter of fact 4-5 years ago, they did not have a set policy on this. Drivers started talking and when we would actually reach out to them and asked specifically if we were allowed to take minors or not, their answer was not yes or no. It was very vague. I'll have to see if I can find an old email. Neither company would answer the question directly.


If I recall their wording was usually along the lines of "You can cancel the trip if you don't feel comfortable". I seem to remember getting that a lot when I tried to get cancel fees for canceling on folks trying to put 8 people in my Kia soul. I learned to just wait 5 minutes and cancel as no show.



DannyboyLee said:


> Even if you have your car locked and the minor can't get in, just them approaching your car can have legal implications.


Huh?


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm too busy at the moment to gather/post all I found - but the "kid" is at least 16 today if he/his mother didn't also disobey Twitter's TOS (he joined twitter 10/2016 and you have to be at least 13 for twitter).

Mom's twitter https://twitter.com/108_redstitches has a pic of the kid (presumably) from Jan 2018 (over a year before the incident). I can't seem to zoom in very close but it looks like he could be shaving/a mustache and he doesn't look very young. Based on that 2018 pic I'd have guessed he's at LEAST 16 or 17 back then.

Have at it, Internet sleuths!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> when asked the same yes/no question 10 times in a row. Support will say
> 
> 3 yes
> 3 no
> ...


Very simple. I pay ZERO attention to any of the aforementioned responses.

However, do listen to my insurance broker and attorney. Works for me.

No further questions necessary.
&#128526;


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> By Nick Krueger | February 21, 2020 at 1:11 PM EST -
> Updated February 21 at 1:12 PM
> 
> CHARLESTON, S.C. (WCSC) - A Mount Pleasant mother has sued Uber claiming her underage son was picked up from school alone by a driver, who then took the child to Atlanta.
> ...


The Uber account belonged to the Mom and she probably put the app on the minor's phone to use and I'm sure he has used it many times. Sure, the driver should not have picked up and transported the unaccompanied minor in the first place, but the Mom should have read her agreement with Uber. The following is part of the Uber agreement that so many parents say they never read before they pressed the "I agree" Burton on the app.

Unaccompanied Minors

People under the age of 18

You must be 18 years or older to have an Uber account. This means that you must be at least 18 years old to ride on a bike or scooter or unaccompanied in a car. Adults can't request a ride for someone under the age of 18 or allow children to ride alone-they must be accompanied by an adult. When ordering food, children are also not allowed to use an adult's Uber Eats account by themselves.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> When ordering food, children are also not allowed to use an adult's Uber Eats account by themselves.


I always cancel rides on unaccompanied minors (if I think they are a minor and don't confirm they 18+). However - I'm not going go hold a Happy Meal in front of a kid's face and say "sorry - if your mom's not home I can't give this to you". That's just mean!


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> The Uber account belonged to the Mom and she probably put the app on the minor's phone to use and I'm sure he has used it many times. Sure, the driver should not have picked up and transported the unaccompanied minor in the first place, but the Mom should have read her agreement with Uber. The following is part of the Uber agreement that so many parents say they never read before they pressed the "I agree" Burton on the app.
> 
> Unaccompanied Minors
> 
> ...


That's a Bull. I always thought that drivers or any account holders Uber has must not be an adult?

If this tech company can't come out with a driverless-car, the driver should be always deemed as an accompany adult for the purpose of the underage rider(s) being transported.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> I'm pretty sure she always ordered rides for her underage son or she let her underage son order the rides through the app.
> This is learned behavior not sporadic. The only thing out of the ordinary is that she got hit with a fat $400+ Uber bill and she's trying to get out of it by throwing the Uber Driver under the bus.
> 
> How did he get access to the App?
> ...


Yes, Uber needs to be held accountable, and will be.

With that being said, it's also crystal clear that drivers should not pick up unaccompanied minors.

Cancel, collect, next.



ntcindetroit said:


> That's a Bull. I always thought that drivers or any account holders Uber has must not be an adult?
> 
> If this tech company can't come out with a driverless-car, the driver should be always deemed as an accompany adult for the purpose of the underage rider(s) being transported.


Doesn't work that way for a DAMN good reason. I am NOT going to be at all responsible for any bratty minor.

Particularly those from the "other side of the tracks". 
&#128526;


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

If her son has all of those issues, how did HE order the ride for himself? As a minor? Unaccompanied?

Yeah, I see this nominee for Mother of the Year winning her case...NOT!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

part-timer said:


> If her son has all of those issues, how did HE order the ride for himself? As a minor? Unaccompanied?
> 
> Yeah, I see this nominee for Mother of the Year winning her case...NOT!


So now you're a legal expert? NOT!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

part-timer said:


> If her son has all of those issues, how did HE order the ride for himself? As a minor? Unaccompanied?
> 
> Yeah, I see this nominee for Mother of the Year winning her case...NOT!


Assuming all of that is true Uber was still negligent.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> So now you're a legal expert? NOT!


Not a legal expert, just someone with a lil common sense. Which is more than enough to see through this money grabbing attempt by the mother.



Demon said:


> Assuming all of that is true Uber was still negligent.


Agreed.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

It's against Federal law to cross state lines with a minor, without parent or guardian permission.

The driver was absolutely in the wrong to take a minor from SC to GA.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Demon said:


> Uber is in the wrong and this will settle out of court.


 another easily preventable lawsuit they'll.. pay out on with money they don't have. How hard would it be to have a pop-up window, simply asking, are you over the age of 18 ~yes or no. Person ordering hits confirm ride and Bam are you over the age of 18?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> another easily preventable lawsuit they'll.. pay out on with money they don't have. How hard would it be to have a pop-up window, simply asking, are you over the age of 18 ~yes or no. Person ordering hits confirm ride and Bam are you over the age of 18?


Drivers would still have to check ID's.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Demon said:


> Drivers would still have to check ID's.


Yeah I forgot we live in a society where no one has to accept responsibility for their actions


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

goobered said:


> It's against Federal law to cross state lines with a minor, without parent or guardian permission.
> 
> The driver was absolutely in the wrong to take a minor from SC to GA.


No it isn't. Unless you have an intention to commit criminal sexual activity. Maybe you're just projecting.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> No it isn't. Unless you have an intention to commit criminal sexual activity. Maybe you're just projecting.


It also is a crime if your violating a court custody order me thinks. IE your divorced/ sharing custody of a child.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Yeah I forgot we live in a society where no one has to accept responsibility for their actions


I don't think you're aware of the irony in your post.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> That's a Bull. I always thought that drivers or any account holders Uber has must not be an adult?
> 
> If this tech company can't come out with a driverless-car, the driver should be always deemed as an accompany adult for the purpose of the underage rider(s) being transported.


What you just posted really does not make any sense!


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> What you just posted really does not make any sense!


No one was ever forced into a Uber car unless they were thown in by their peer(s). I always assume rider(s) take a look of driver's picture or name to decide if they trust the independent biz owner to drive them or not. If driver/owner is not trusted, they'd cancel three or four times.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It also is a crime if your violating a court custody order me thinks. IE your divorced/ sharing custody of a child11


IDK the only way I think it would be violating a custody order is, if they didn't show up when it is time to exchange custody again. Otherwise the parent is pretty much free to do as they want during their parenting time. . .


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> IDK the only way I think it would be violating a custody order is, if they didn't show up when it is time to exchange custody again. Otherwise the parent is pretty much free to do as they want during their parenting time. . .


No...
Did the 4 minutes of research. MANY custody agreements include crossing state lines as a no-no without notification or permission.

https://info.legalzoom.com/child-cu...ling-another-state-written-consent-25130.html


----------

